# R4 card purchasing help?



## crimsonviper (Jul 15, 2014)

Just got a 3ds xl upgrade to the most recent firmware and i have a couple of questions i need help with. I was wondering what kind of card i need to play 3ds, ds etc and what is the safest site i can make my purchase on Thanks in advance


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 15, 2014)

since your 3DS is upgraded to the latest firmware you can only play DS games on a flashcart
I dont particularly recommend r4's but supercard dstwo instead due to the huge amount of features in comparison to any other cart
http://www.realhotstuff.com/Supercard-DSTWO_p_25.html

if you absolutely cannot afford the dstwo then the r4i gold 3ds will work fine
http://www.realhotstuff.com/R4i-Gold-3DS-RTS_p_86.html

realhotstuff is recommended, they ship from new jersey so you will have your card in a few days


----------



## migles (Jul 16, 2014)

crimsonviper said:


> Just got a 3ds xl upgrade to the most recent firmware and i have a couple of questions i need help with. I was wondering what kind of card i need to play 3ds, ds etc and what is the safest site i can make my purchase on Thanks in advance


 
like other people said. you can't play 3ds games with the last firmware, and before you ask, no its not possible to downgrade\put an old firmware on the console.

and by "etc" you mean emulator stuff, like game boy?

if you want to play gba games, you need a dstwo, its the best ds flascart. the gba emulator takes advantage of the processor inside the dstwo...


----------



## crimsonviper (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the help/advice!!!!!!! I will purchase one soon. If any one can help me with one last thing that would be great. i notice that some cards want to add on sd micro with purchase. do i need to add one on if i own one already and if so does size matter (thats wat she said lol sorry...)


----------



## migles (Jul 20, 2014)

crimsonviper said:


> Thanks for all the help/advice!!!!!!! I will purchase one soon. If any one can help me with one last thing that would be great. i notice that some cards want to add on sd micro with purchase. do i need to add one on if i own one already and if so does size matter (thats wat she said lol sorry...)


 

you don't need to purchase it from the store, that is a regular micro sd card, you can purchase it where do you want. i don't recomend you buying from theese sites, they usually send you a counterfeit one.. (from example, it looks like it's from Kingston but its fake..) i had experience with a fake one and i don't recomend it..

if you cap purchase the card from a retail store or any other more trustable place it should be fine..

as for the size of the micro sd card. it depends what flashcart you purchase. if you purchase a DSTWO you can use any micro sd card up to 32GB (i dont know if they support sdxc).

if you buy a r4, that depends.. the normal rule is: cards up to 2gb are normal sd cards. cards from 2gb to 32gb are SDHC, more than 32gb is SDXC

if the r4 is very old or really cheap, it can't support SDHC..

thats why you should get a DSTWO. i own it. and don't regret paying the much i paid.. you don't have to deal wich 4r you should buy, or dig looing for firmware.. or worry about a new 3DS update block it... if a new firmware comes out for the 3ds, all you need is, not update teh console, go into the supercard website and check if it needs to update, if needs to update, you update the card then the console and done...

with r4 clones they can be blocked and can stop working forever on your console making you buy a new one...

but nintendo did take a break on his fight against flashcarts... maybe they will not block ds cards anymore but this is a magic ball conversation so...


----------

